# 30-40 KW motor and controller recommendations



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

What kind of voltages are you looking at? Can you also give links to the motors?

Have you looked at the HPEVS website? http://hpevs.com/


----------



## shott92 (Jan 27, 2015)

ah sorry i forgot the link :/ oops
here are the links
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/motenergy-brushless-ii-pmac-me0913.html
http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/mo-me1003.htm

and i was thinking 48volt but to be honest im happy to go with what ever is recommended im a complete novice this is my first time doing anything electric


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Budget, i would advise you go higher than 48v especialy looking at 40 kw peak. This will keep the amperage lower and more controller options.

These are two different motor. One is brushed.

This is a good system
http://www.electricmotorsport.com/a...id-cooled-motor-drive-system-72-84v-550a.html


----------



## shott92 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tomdb said:


> Budget, i would advise you go higher than 48v especialy looking at 40 kw peak. This will keep the amperage lower and more controller options.
> 
> These are two different motor. One is brushed.
> 
> ...


yes i notice but tbh im not sure what would be best for my application ac, DC brushed, brushless, im still very much at a research stage and thanks for the link that looks like a great kit but it is simply far to much money for what im looking to spend


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey welcome to the forum. 

I would strongly recommend staying away from brushed DC, when I was new here Major told me the same I thing. I promptly ignored it and had lots of thermal issues. If you have never worked with lithium batteries you should stick with 48 volts, or find someone to teach you how to work safely with higher voltages. Back on topic, brushless motoenergy motors seem to be fairly decent and pretty common for go karts. I have not personally used one, however I have not heard many bad things about them. The recommended liquid cooled kit looks nice too.


----------

